# Beetle Alpil Kit from Japan



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Really liking this! Especially the black one






http://www.newbeetlepr.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3371


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Very nicely done. Personally, the white one is the one that speaks to me (but then, that's the color I bought  ). The interior on the white one especially is really cool all white like that. I imagine it gets dirty easily, but for a show car, wow, looks great. I like the lighted seats too, pretty Tron-like. Any information on the bumpers on these vehicles? Looks very 911-like. :thumbup:

GTarr


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Realized that "Alpil" might be google-able. Few more pics here:
http://newing-inc.com/alpil/vehicles/Beetle-RS/index.html

GTarr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow!!! That is fantastic.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks pretty damn good!...

JOe


----------

